# Where to keep a caiman



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Been told today not to keep a caiman in a conservatory. As it could get to hot and kill it. Now coni actually doesn't get any sun on it what is other people's opinions ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bathroom maybe, you would have to take it out when you wanted a shower though.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

SiUK said:


> bathroom maybe, *you would have to take it out when you wanted a shower though.*



Or not... 


Danger Shower.... 

:whistling2:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

30x30x30 exo terra?..

na, in an outbuilding maybe? or a downstairs room, although you'd have to make a double door entry system? (where i've seen people on these forums keep theirs)


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Mines going in a custom 5ft viv with locking doors in the conservatory which has 2 exits with locking glass doors, so the inside is visible with the doors locked. Until it out grows it then im going to build it an insulated outbuilding in the garden. 
My coni won't actually be a coni in a couple months any way cos im puttjng a vaulted tiled roof on it. So it will just be a room lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

eoj89 said:


> 30x30x30 exo terra?..
> 
> na, in an outbuilding maybe? or a downstairs room, although you'd have to make a double door entry system? (where i've seen people on these forums keep theirs)


Why would he have to have a double door entry system?


----------



## Fatlifts (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd go for the insulated outbuilding as well. You can build one yourself much cheaper than you think, and if its less than a certain size I don't think you need planning permission either, or if you do it'd be really easy to get. 
You also don't have to give up a rather large part of your house.


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Im a builder so the building wouldnt be difficult. Prob won't need it for a few years as im getting a baby spec caiman but always good to plan ahead. Im not sure on the double door entry, the council never mentioned it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Why would he have to have a double door entry system?


Just what I've heard


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The problem you have with a conservatory is that in Summer they get very hot and in winter very cold. My reptile room is an outbuilding and very well insulated and in summer sometimes that gets too hot. It will be a battle keeping it cool and very expensive to heat in the winter.


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

It doesnt get hot in summer at all there is no sun on it at all and by winter it will have a insulated tiled roof on it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its your shout, its not my fuel bill. I just know how difficult it is to keep temps right in my room and its a specific built very insulated rep room. Regardless of roof there is a lot of glass there.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> its your shout, its not my fuel bill. I just know how difficult it is to keep temps right in my room and its a specific built very insulated rep room. Regardless of roof there is a lot of glass there.


 
I agree, insulate ,insulate insulate. It works out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

We seem to have missed the point. Its going in a viv in the coni till it out grows it. Then in an outbuilding which will be heavyly insulated 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

skiddyundyzz said:


> We seem to have missed the point. Its going in a viv in the coni till it out grows it. Then in an outbuilding which will be heavyly insulated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Can I ask why you asked the question in the first place if you don't want to hear people's answers


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

I asked for opinions on keeoing it in a viv in a coni. Not about an outbuilding

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

skiddyundyzz said:


> I asked for opinions on keeoing it in a viv in a coni. Not about an outbuilding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I might of missed the point here but surely thats what we have answered? 

The reason I mentioned the outbuilding is because even an outbuilding can be hard to regulate temps in and an outbuilding is much much easier to regulate than a conservatory. 

In a nut shell no a conservatory is not a good place to keep any animal for the reasons already stated.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

skiddyundyzz said:


> I asked for opinions on keeoing it in a viv in a coni. Not about an outbuilding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 
and people have answered with their views - a viv will only help if the temps in the room are too cold - if they are too hot then there will be a problem and the viv wont resolve it.

at the end of the day you need to keep the animal in a suitable environment, within the appropriate temperature range. People have voiced their concerns about being able to do that in a conservatory. You can either choose to listen or not - I just wonder why bother asking for people's views, when you just disagree with what they say, when the answer doesn't suit you.

if you are confident that you can keep the room within a suitable temperature range then you don't need to ask on here.


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Wtf. I wasnt saying anything just asked for an opinion and didnt disagree or agree with anyone. Just stated that it will be a viv in a coni that doesnt get hot as it doesnt get sun on it, no need to be a jerk

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine just used to roam around the house. 

He never ever went in the conservatory though. I don't think he liked the furniture in there.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

House of Venom said:


> Mine just used to roam around the house.
> 
> He never ever went in the conservatory though. I don't think he liked the furniture in there.


Wicker ???


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Wicker ???


No mate its leather.

I think he may be vegan.


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe it would like it here, 46 inch 3d tele and a massive corner couch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

House of Venom said:


> No mate its leather.
> 
> I think he may be vegan.


Bloody whimp....


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

I know, I am going to BBQ the twat in the summer.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

House of Venom said:


> I know, I am going to BBQ the twat in the summer.


So would I mate- I wouldn't like your salad bill at the end of each week- I'll take a Caiman sausage


----------



## skiddyundyzz (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeh me too, make it snappy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

skiddyundyzz said:


> Yeh me too, make it snappy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Pun intended ?


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*caiman*

I keep my black caiman in a half acre lake all year round with no problem I read in another thread that they are boring animals to keep, far from it mine come when I call them to be patted and fed. That's not boring.

Graham R


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

boa10 said:


> I keep my black caiman in a half acre lake all year round with no problem I read in another thread that they are boring animals to keep, far from it mine come when I call them to be patted and fed. That's not boring.
> 
> Graham R


 what country are you based in? Can you post pics of your setup?


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*where to keep a caiman*

Sure I can post some photos if somebody can tell how to from my cell phone to this site.

I live in the jungle town of Pucallpa Peru. I have 3 black caiman from about 11 ft to 2 ft and a new one of about 18" they also live with giant river turtles and fish. In another enclosure American crocodiles 8-10 ft.

Also have spider monkeys capybaras and kinkajous also with some sheep that some times end up as caiman food. Waiting for some marmosets to arrive, but also waiting for insects from the insect breeder John Pickett who you may know?

Hope you can help about the photos?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

could you email them to yourself then upload them from email, I would love to see pics, sounds awesome.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

LolaBunny said:


> Or not...
> 
> 
> Danger Shower....
> ...


lol this could give a whole new concept to the nipping to the loo for a danger spank lmao


----------



## boa10 (Mar 19, 2008)

*where to keep a caiman*

Just out of interest does any member keep black caiman or know of anyone else who does?


----------



## FWC354 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Why would he have to have a double door entry system?


If you just have a normal household door to access the enclosure you won't be to see if his there or not so it's best to make sure u can go in safely with no risk of him biting you and no risk of hitting him with the door if it opens inwards. Also say by chance if the door doesn't close properly or you forget to lock it or you get broken into then there is another door to keep him in and unwelcome visitors out. Unless u don't mind cleaning up random bits of a stranger :lol2:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

FWC354 said:


> If you just have a normal household door to access the enclosure you won't be to see if his there or not so it's best to make sure u can go in safely with no risk of him biting you and no risk of hitting him with the door if it opens inwards. Also say by chance if the door doesn't close properly or you forget to lock it or you get broken into then there is another door to keep him in and unwelcome visitors out. Unless u don't mind cleaning up random bits of a stranger :lol2:


A double door system is bit over the top, a door with a window will do the same job.


----------

